# greencard



## monicaregister (Apr 28, 2018)

if someone was born in central america but was living legally in the united states only as a greencard holder and went back to their home country to purchase a home and afterwards decided to open an offshore bank account, even though they could provide proof of them living in central america and not the united states, how could their lie be discovered if they have a valid greencard assuming that they were able to prove to the banks that in fact they were living in central america and not the united states? how would fatca pick up on this? would they be easily discovered lying? can someone tell me. thanks.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

You really are determined to break the law, aren't you? I admire your open display of criminal ambition.

As with my response to the other thread, the lie could be discovered if the bank somehow learned that you were living in the US. It would then ask you to sign a W9, and if you refused or tried to sign a W8 (to certify that you are not a US person) and they didn't believe you, then they might close your account and they might report you under FATCA. Or they'd never discover it, or not care.

My larger point is, it's fine to screw over US by lying when you don't actually live in the US, or have assets or income in the US, because ultimately there's not much the US can do about it. However it's not fine (i.e. it's stupid and dangerous) to screw over the US while working there on a green card, nor is it fine to screw over Canada or any other country while actually living there, because if you get caught they will take your money, and worse.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

And the question arises as to why you would want to bother going through the hassle and expense to get a US green card only to move back "home" and then try to evade the taxation and other statutes. The US demands lots of reporting from other countries, but I'm told they don't provide much information on US accounts held by foreigners. It seems rather pointless to get the US involved in your financial affairs if you don't have to.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

